# Sunderland



## Totoro303 (Mar 24, 2010)

Moved up to Newcastle one year ago I still have not round to visiting Sunderland, even though it is a mere £3.80 return/30 minutes away on the metro. I am vaguely aware its about a mile from the sea, but thats about it. Have tried askking a few Newcastle people about Sunderland, but tbh they all seem to dismiss it, treat the place as  joke , or say the places is just full of 'mackems'  

So anyone live in Sundrland? Visited the place ? impressions , thoughts, recommended places to visit (musuems, shops, walks, notable bulidings etc) 

Ta.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2010)

I went to uni in Sunderland, it's an alright place (certainly better than it was a few years ago) but there's more going on in Newcastle.  The National Glass Centre is worth a look and I've heard the Winter Gardens are interesting too.  For the coast you'd be better getting off at Seaburn.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 24, 2010)

Nothing to do, nothing to see and it's full of inbred twats.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 24, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Nothing to do, nothing to see and it's full of inbred twats.



So like Newcastle and yet you don't like it?! It's a mystery and no mistake...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 24, 2010)

lol


----------



## Totoro303 (Mar 24, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Nothing to do, nothing to see and it's full of inbred twats.



Kind of standard response I have had so far with anyone in Newcastle I have ventured to ask. Well either that, or they just fall about laughing!..


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 24, 2010)

All jokes aside, it's a grim place. There really isn't much to do in the town itself apart from IRL trolling the Scientologists's office/church.


My girlfriend is half mackem, btw.


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 24, 2010)

Only mackems I know live in Scotland, hmmmm, what does that tell you? 
Did you really not know about the rivalry/bad feelings?


----------



## Totoro303 (Mar 24, 2010)

geminisnake said:


> Did you really not know about the rivalry/bad feelings?



Sunderland /Newcastle rivalry ?- no never heard of it !

I experienced some of this rivalry first hand , when arriving back into Newcastle Station form a weekend away one freezing weekend last year...to be greeted by several lines of Police with Alsatian Dogs,  and numerous police vans which had been lined up in a sort of barricade to keep Sunderland and Newcastle fans apart..Outside the station hundreds of Newcastle fans had mobbed up, and were busy taunting the Sunderland fans...

Which is one of the reasons I thought I would ask here , as its just pointless asking any of my Newcastle friends/associates..I realise my naivety in asking in the first place , but the optimist within me lived in hope of getting an impartial or dispassionate appriasal of Sunderland nonethless...A forlorn hope I now fully realise .   

I shall go and find out myself anyway in not too distant future , but thought it would be more fun asking here instead first!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 24, 2010)

geminisnake said:


> Only mackems I know live in Scotland, hmmmm, what does that tell you?
> Did you really not know about the rivalry/bad feelings?



They only sided with your mob against the geordies (King George's men) when the Scots invaded!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 24, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> All jokes aside, it's a grim place. There really isn't much to do in the town itself


I'd agree, there's not many shops compared to Newcastle and pubs wise I think there are some decent ones but you need to know where to look.  The only one I know of is The Royalty.

In addition to the couple of places I suggested earlier, there's also Penshaw Monument (walkable from South Hylton Metro I think) and if you like walking some of the coastal denes around Seaham are quite interesting.


----------



## Totoro303 (Mar 24, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> They only sided with your mob against the geordies (King George's men) when the Scots invaded!



I see this thread might have a bit of entertainment potential, as well as some possibly useful/impartial info!


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 24, 2010)

I dunno how far back the bad feeling goes but I think it had something to do with strikes/lack of industry. Might be worth checking out if you're interested in that sort of thing. Heavy shit though


----------



## sunnysidedown (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm suprised the Black 'rent a mackem' Hand hasn't turned up yet.

whees r' theese?


----------



## janeb (Mar 25, 2010)

Have lived in Newcastle since 2001 and have prob been to Sunderland less than 10 times - the centre is truly awful bar the Winter Gardens.  The beach at Rokker (sp?) is ok and the Glass Centre is good but overpriced.  I'd stay in Newcastle if I was you


----------



## Totoro303 (Mar 25, 2010)

janeb said:


> Have lived in Newcastle since 2001 and have prob been to Sunderland less than 10 times - the centre is truly awful bar the Winter Gardens.  The beach at Rokker (sp?) is ok and the Glass Centre is good but overpriced.  I'd stay in Newcastle if I was you



Thanks for this... 

Yeah I suspect Sunderland will be highly disappointing after year in Newcastle for a year now - with its Tyne riverside walks, the quayside, Chinatown, all the architecture around Grey street/Dean street, the City walls, the Laing art gallery, Leazepark, the Town Moor, Jesmond Dene , Grainger town buildings etc... I have been highly impressed by Newcastle so far...

I guess I am kind of intrigued by its proximity to the sea... I think I shall visit it just as a one off -I will try the winter gardens place, glass centre place maybe,  Roker Park, and see the Stadium of light and thats it.. Am aware though curiousty is an irrational thing and can often lead to disappointmnet!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 26, 2010)

I live in Toon and often work in Sunderland.

It's OK, I also often work in Middlesbrough - now that is fucked, although probably friendlier.

A nice enough pub in Sunderland is the Ivy House round the back of Parklane Metro.

It's worth a visit just to say you've been there really, I was at the National Glass Centre just the other day, it was alreet, but I wouldn't pay to go to be honest.

Stadium of Light is worth a look as well, though it's a long walk from the Metro afairc, don't go when it's raining.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 27, 2022)

Staying opposite here for a few nights 


hotel seems to be full of brummies on holiday, reminds me of back home in Devon


----------

